# بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس



## boka manshy (7 أغسطس 2012)

[No Subject]

TO: You + 3 More
Show Details

*







أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد





ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله

بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري

وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه

والله على ما اقول شهيد





ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...









كيفكم يا أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات







 عودتكم دائما" أن أجتهد لأقدم لكم كل ماهو مفيد وجديد





والتوفيق من الله 









 تعبتي من الألم أثناء ازالة الشعر ؟





مليتي من تكرار ذلك كل شهر تقريبا"؟





دفعتي مبالغ باهظه بعملية الليزر ورجع الشعر يطلع بس تحت الجلد ؟



كم مرة انحرجتي من زوجك وخبيتي رجولك ؟ 





لاداعي للألم ولا الملل ولا دفع المبالغ الباهظه بالليزر ناهيكي عن سلبياته 





ولاحتى الأحراج بعد اليوم





أليكي بديل الليزر الحقيقي 









:مفتر: :مفتر: :مفتر:



كريم ماس لعدم أنبات الشعر الزائد وعدم ظهوره نهائيا"

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ













مكونات كريم مانع انبات الشعر

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





خليط من زيت السعد وبيض النمل وخلطة ندى ماس السرية





الكريم طبيعيا" مئة بالمئة وأمن ومجرب والأهم انه 





مصرح به من وزارة الصحة





يعمل كريم ماس على مقاومة نمو جذور وبصيلات الشعر الزائد لأن الكريم يضعفها ويزيد من خمولها





الى ان تذبل الجذور وتموت نهائيا" وبعدها لن ترين للشعر مكانا" بجسمك













من مميزات كريم ماس :





ليس فقط عدم أنبات الشعر الزائد بل تفتيح لون الجسم ويعطيكي نعومة بالغة





طريقــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام :

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





أول شي لازم تشيلين الشعر بطريقة النزع (الحلاوة )

يعني ولا الموس ولا الخيط ولا كريمات وبودرة الأزالة





مهم جدا" أن تستخدمين الكريم بعد نزع الشعر





يعني تدهنينه بعد الانتهاء من عملية الأزالة مباشرة





اول يوم وثاني وثالث ورابع يوم لاتغسلينه أتركيه على الجسم فهو لا لون له ولا رائحة غير انه كما ذكرت أنه طبيعي وامن





بعد كذا لمدة 15 يوم ادهنيه كل يوم ساعتين فقط واغسلينه او اتركيه على راحتك





بعد 15 يوم كرري عملية الأزالة على ما ظهر من الشعر





وستجدبن ان الشعر بدء يظهر بطريقة متناثرة وليست منتظمة كعهده السابق





الأماكن اللى الشعر خفيف بها نحتاج استخدام الكريم لمدة شهرين





وللأماكن اللي الشعر يظهر بها كثيف نحتاج الكريم لمدة ثلاث شهور





بنفس الطريقة دهان يوميا" ونزع الشعر اللي بيظهر كل 15 يوم 



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أليكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بعض التجارب البنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:











:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:







:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:









:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:









:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:











ملحــــــــــوظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة :





في بعض من النساء هرمونات الذكورة بتكون أعلى عندهن من هرمونات الانوثة مما يسبب لهم ظهور





الشعر بصورة كثيفة جدا " حتى أنه يظهر في منطقة الذقن والشنب





تلك النساء يحتجن أستخدامهن للكريم لمدة ستة أشهر متتالية





وبعدها سينسين شىء أسمه شعر زائد





بس لاينسوني من دعوة بظهر الغيب









السعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر فقـــــــــــــــــــــط



125 ريال سعــــــــــودى



42 دينار ليبــــــــــــــى



125 درهم امراتــــــــــى



125 ريال قطــــــــــــرى



13 ريال عمانــــــــــــى



13 دينار بحرينــــــــــى



50 دينار تونســـــــــــى



10 ينار كويتــــــــــــــى











لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك





يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من





مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 





ماســة العرب 



فراشة ماس المصرية 







السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة





( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الاحساء تبوك الجنوب )







الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت





قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 



المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 



سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان







مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد





 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص





وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 



طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه











او



عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري









ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه





وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي





نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم







الأسم الثلاثي



رقم الجوال 



المدينة او الأمارة



المنطقة



الشارع



رقم البيت



رقم ص . ب

مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق ندي ماس
Reply to:
Send​*


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (28 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

النعمه زواله
تخيل لو شحيح الماي تخيلنا بدون أمطار
تخيل لو تجف الأرض بهالدنيا وشاللي صار
عطانا ربنا نعمه وعلينا نشكر أفضاله
وإذا احنا ما حفظناها ترى هالنعمه زواله
إذا إنته غني وظامي وماشي وحدك بصحرا
شيفيدك وقتها مالك تبادل مالك بقطره


----------



## boka manshy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مندوبه ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك".


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

للَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (31 يناير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أحبه فيك فاحببه وأرضى عنه وأعطه حتى ترضى وأدخله جنتك آمين


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (13 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


----------



## boka manshy (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (13 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (5 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة نـــدى مـــاس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"مَنْ صَلَّى الْبَرْدَيْنِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّة"


----------



## boka manshy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اللّهـمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّـي لا إلهَ إلاّ أَنْتَ ، خَلَقْتَنـي وَأَنا عَبْـدُك ، وَأَنا عَلـى عَهْـدِكَ وَوَعْـدِكَ ما اسْتَـطَعْـت ، أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ ما صَنَـعْت ، أَبـوءُ لَـكَ بِنِعْـمَتِـكَ عَلَـيَّ وَأَبـوءُ بِذَنْـبي فَاغْفـِرْ لي فَإِنَّـهُ لا يَغْـفِرُ الذُّنـوبَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ .


----------



## boka manshy (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

: "قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا دعاني".


----------



## boka manshy (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"إن الله تعالى يقول: أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه".


----------



## boka manshy (4 يناير 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (20 يناير 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: لا يُؤمن أحدكم حتى يُحب لأخيه ما يُحبه لنفسه.


----------



## boka manshy (1 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: (من سلك طريقا يطلب به علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (12 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره


----------



## boka manshy (23 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: خالق الناس بخلق حسن.


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

( مَنْ كَانَ آخِرَ كَلاَمِهِ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَ اللَّهُ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ )


----------



## boka manshy (18 مارس 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

يا بنات يا حلوين ندى ماس مع الخصومات كتير
كل عام وكل ام بخير
الحقى اطلبى طلبك قبل نفاذ القمية 
بوكه مانشى


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (12 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (22 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (5 مايو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (15 مايو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 مايو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (7 يونيو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

اجعلنى مقيم الصلاة و من ذريتى ربنا و تقبل دعائنا,


----------



## boka manshy (17 يونيو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (26 يونيو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

"إِذَا كُنْتُمْ ثَلاَثَةً، فَلاَ يَتَنَاجى رَجُلاَنٍ دُونَ الآخَرِ حَتَّى تَخْتَلِطُوا بِالنَّاسِ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (13 يوليو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (23 يوليو 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (9 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (23 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (10 يناير 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (21 يناير 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (1 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (11 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (16 مارس 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## عسل الباحه (17 مارس 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

لكل الباحثين عن أجود أنواع العسل الطبيعي 0560219911واتس اب 

:clapinghand::clapinghand::clapinghand:


http://haraj.com.sa/116843929



ماذاقال عملائنا_الكرام عن السدر الباحه


ووفقهم الله امين ​
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (28 مارس 2015)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلتة الجديدة لعام 2012 من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------

